# McGizmo Sundrop XR-U with Sandwich Shoppe light engine



## run4jc (Mar 4, 2010)

Not sure where to post this - seems like a logical place. One of my favorite lights is McGizmo's Sundrop XR-U. Amazing for the color rendition - photography, general use, color sensitive use....and the beam shape is also terrific. The even beam of a mule - just smaller, more focused and intense.

Ordered a GDuP light engine from the Sandwich Shoppe - Cree XR-E emitter - because as much as I love the Nichia in the Sundrop, occasionally it would be useful to have a brighter version with less need for color sensitivity. Since Don built this light for easy engine swap, I figured I'd give it a shot.

Wow. It is an amazing combination! Thought I'd share a few photos and get your thoughts...






This is with the camera set to 1/4 shutter, f22 and 1600 ISO. Faster shutter to compensate for the brightness...





This photo is with the camera set at 2.5 second shutter - same f/22 ISO1600





Slightly different angle (photos were taken 2 weeks apart) but the camera settings are the same as the previous photo:





As you can clearly see, the Sundrop XR-U is more accurate and 'pleasing' as it relates to the colors, but the Sundrop with the SS engine is also amazing - moderately warm with good color rendition, too. I know that Don shows photos of the development of the Sundrop XR-U with many different emitters - this is just a supplement to his work.

Great job by both - McGizmo and Sandwich Shoppe!

:twothumbs


----------



## SFfanman (Mar 5, 2010)

Nicely done. :twothumbs Did you have to order a whole custom PCBM or had a spare to straight swap? Also, with your permission, may I hi-jack this thread?  To the likes of which address all CPF'ers yet simultaneously welcomes all replies to original post:



What do YOU (the fellow members of this great community) run in your Sundrop XR-U and what are your thoughts, comments?


----------



## run4jc (Mar 5, 2010)

Entire engine....purchased from HERE...really well made and has a nice semi warm tint. I love the shape of the beam of the XR-U - sometimes want a bit more output than the Nichia has, so this is a nice, easy swap and it gives me 2 lights for the price of 1 plus the light engine. Measured the output on high - output of 4300 lux or about 120 lumen on high....

Feel free to use the thread any way you like! :thumbsup: I was kind of sad that no one had commented on it yet :sigh:

I'm glad you jumped in! :twothumbs


----------



## ironhorse (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm confused. The sundrop XR-U is supposed to be more flood, yet in your first picture the Haiku XP-G looks like it has more flood than the sundrop.


----------



## scout24 (Mar 5, 2010)

Dan-
I personally didn't see this thread since it wasn't in the McGizmo subforum, and it just made it to the main header on Builders and Modders... Very nice pictures, and I agree that the Shoppe LE's are outstanding. I have run what is essentially a Haiku LE (XR-E) from Don in my XR-U on occasion and like it a lot, and tried a Flupic P7 a few times just for grins... WOW! Up close it shows the four dies of the emitter, but boy is it bright. Love the 120 lumen figure you got... I guess 700ma. is pushing that Cree right along. I have the Seoul version of your LE that I will have to try tomorrow. Thanks for the nudge! The guitar makes for an interesting frame of reference by the way, adds some dimension to the beamshots. :twothumbs


----------



## run4jc (Mar 6, 2010)

ironhorse said:


> I'm confused. The sundrop XR-U is supposed to be more flood, yet in your first picture the Haiku XP-G looks like it has more flood than the sundrop.


 I'm not technical so maybe someone will jump in and help, but the XR-U is a more FOCUSED flood - but it is even throughout with just some tale tell spill outside of the focused beam. The XP-G has a defined spot that is about 60% of the size of the XR-U spot, but then a very smooth transition from spot to flood. You'll find a lot of descriptions within the forum - the best one I heard came from Policescannerman - he called it "punchy flood". So yes, the flood IS larger than the XR-U.

Bear in mind, this photo exaggerated the brightness of the flood due to the slow shutter setting. If you view this post, you'll see a different exposure with the same type photos - only in these the XR-U has the stock Nichia emitter in it.

Hope this helps!


----------

